# how often should I clean my Siig P228



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I know the most basic rule of clean it after shooting it, but how often should I clean it in betwween? I carry the weapon every day either as CCW or duty weapon for work. Should I clean weekly, monthly? After it rains?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

If it's an every day CCW, weekly. If it's a weekly CCW, then monthly. If it sees a lot of time, relatively, in a range bag or safe without being used, then depending on your local weather (relative humidity mostly), once every 3 months is what I do.

I tend to keep the little desicant packets that come in shoe boxes and electronic equipment and so on, and just toss them into the bottom of my safe. They seem to , IMO, help out the regular safe desicant things. They certainly don't seem to hurt anything at all. So for storage weapons, I would say the 3-6 month interval will be fine, again, depending on your local weather conditions. If you are in a coastal area, I would shorten the cleaning intervals accordingly. Damp salty air is the worst thing for ferrous metals to have to contend with now that corrosive primers are all but uncommon.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread, but...

I've been seeing over on Sigforum that some recommend grease as a lubricant. What's your take on that, Growler? Seems kinda messy to me, especially if its your EDC, but what do Sigs really need having an aluminum frame and all?


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

Relative humidity may be an issue, I live in Seatle...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been using grease in some areas (trigger, striker area and slide) and oil in others (barrel and unfinished metal surfaces). I like the grease because it stays right where you put it. It could get messy if you don't take your time though. You can pack that grease in some areas and it won't run out everywhere.

Growler hit the nail on the head IMO.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

CLP is all I use for all my guns and it seems to work well but may not be the best available product now days. Just what I know and it seems to work. My stored guns I check about once a quarter or so to make sure all contact points are lubricated, remove any dust from barrel and chamber. CCW options monthly suface cleaning and lube is all I do but as has been mentioned climate, use, etc. can all be a factor. I keep mine lubed and dust, lint, etc. out of the barrel and critical areas. 5 minutes or less to do. I'm pretty anal about cleaning after every range session again with CLP and Hoppies for tough stuff as needed. Rarely need the hoppies except to help break up the carbon ring that inevitably builds up on the forcing cone of revolvers. Good bore brush, tooth brush, a few clean rags and lots of Q-Tips.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I use a combination of light oil (RemOil, CLP or whatever I have on hand) and Graphite grease on the "higher" friction areas. Those are generally easy to find, just look at the frame and slide assembly and where you see silver, apply a small amount of grease to those spots and the coresponding contact point. I also end my lube portion of the "Clean and Lube" with a few spots of grease on the front part of the rails on the frame, and inside the rails on the rear of the frame. When you reassemble, the grease meets with grease and gets spread while reattaching the slide to the frame assembly. Lock the take down lever and cycle in "slingshot" fashion a few times, wip off any excess and you are done. General rule, anything that moves gets some kind of lube. Ready to sit in storage or rock and roll in your carry holster of choice.

I live in the Olympia/Lacey area and don't go more than monthly intervals between cleanings. I carry a few times a week and as I cannot to or from work, it cuts down significantly on how much I do carry. It spends the majority of it's time in the nightstand on duty for HD.


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I've been using a cleaner/lube two in one, should I drop this and pick up and cleaner product and lube product?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not necessarily. It's like making spagetti sauce. The basics are the same regardless who is making it. The differences are in the specifics that make it your recipe. Multi purpose products like CLP, for instance, work just fine. The key is to make sure that you differentiate between the two processes. Using it as a cleaner, then making sure all residue is removed BEFORE using it as a lubricant. If you leave any carbon or dirty residue, the weapon isn't really clean, it's just lubed.

Whereabouts in Seattle are you? Maybe a meet up can be arranged with YZF and myself sometime and I can point out some specifics.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> Whereabouts in Seattle are you? Maybe a meet up can be arranged with YZF and myself sometime and I can point out some specifics.


:smt038:smt041:smt038:smt041:smt038:smt041

I'm up for that!!

Wait, now this wouldn't by chance take place at one of those firing ranges?

And, say... involve some shooting?!

Spazz, or no Spazz.... I'M IN!!!


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

What's this Spazz or no Spazz bit?!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Groler67

:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Spazz said:


> What's this Spazz or no Spazz bit?!


I'm in, whether you are or not!


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I field strip and clean mine every range trip. As for CCW I wipe it down with a silicon rag and run a bore snake through it at the end of the day. I put a drop Hoppe's just before the teeth on the bore snake and a drop of oil just behind. Rem Oil has some nifty wipes that you can use for cleaning and at intervals if you aren't using the gun. I try not to over-oil the gun. I put a light coat of grease on the rails. 

Generally, I'd say clean it every time you use it.

PS don't leave it in the holster when you're not wearing it.


----------

